# Precision Shepherds?



## Mudpuppyrx (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
As you can see, I'm new to the forum. 

A friend of mine ended up getting a Shepherd from the Precision line at about a year and is in *love* with it. She does strict protection work with the dog, and it seems to have very even drives. The dog is obviously smart, but also friendly and seems relatively well balanced. I've seen the dog work, and she's very strong, lights up well, etc. But on the other hand (and I don't want to start a big debate) I was told to stay away from Eastern-germany line dogs. 

I have some first-hand experience in protection, and would be working with an experienced trainer throughout the pups entire life. I'm not looking for a super-super serious dog as far as drives go. I'm looking for something with a decent work ethic, but also a dog who doesn't need to be constantly on the go. 

Me friend, obviously suggested Precision Shepherds. But I'm wondering about others experiences before making a commitment. 

Has anyone of this forum purchased a puppy from them? 

Were/are the puppies still in good health and disease free? 

How do you feel about the dogs drives, ease of handling, etc? 

General price range? 

Similar breeder you'd suggest first? 

Basically, I'm clueless and any information about this kennel in particular would be great.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mudpuppyrx said:


> But on the other hand (and I don't want to start a big debate) I was told to stay away from Eastern-germany line dogs.


You're in luck, because Precision is raising West German Show Line dogs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My pup Koda and Odin's sire is Xbox, I can tell you that they are super pups, awesome temperament and just beautiful. 

Odin- 6 months old he was my little goofball

















Koda 5 months old- a bigger goofball


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

lol, not an "East-germany" dog in sight in those pedigrees!

What I would recommend before you even consider breeders is to take a step back and figure out the TYPE of GSD that you would like. Not what people "warn" you about...but go around to some clubs and get to know the type of dogs that appeal to you, then focus on breeders.

I think if you were a pet owner it wouldn't really matter--just go with any line and get a stable dog. But it sounds like you are interested in some kind of protection work (not sure if you meant PPD or sport?), so I would research the breed a lot more before you worry about finding a breeder.


----------



## Mudpuppyrx (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, 
I'd be doing protection only. No sport. 
And I did mean West German Shepherds, but for some reason I am *constantly* confusing the two. 
The dog I'm looking for has a stable and loving temperament, a good working drive, and a good need to please. I guess I'm looking for a go any-where do-anything sort of dog. 

I do like my friends dog. She's pretty bombproof, takes new situations and people in stride, etc. 

I'm just considering my options as far as breeders. There's a breeder in one of our local protection clubs that breeds 'high-quality' Czech line dogs, but the dogs seem either overly skittish, or overly serious about the job (not coming off the sleeve, etc). 

I'm looking for a breeder with a history of good-working dogs that also have good temperaments. 

Josie, your pup's are young. Will you be doing any sort of sport with Koda as he gets older, or is he more of a family pet?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

We're already doing PSA with him.

Where are you located?


----------



## Mudpuppyrx (Sep 9, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> We're already doing PSA with him.
> 
> Where are you located?


I'm in Western Massachusetts. How about you?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

That czech breeder does not sound very high quality to me. Quite the contrary.

You could probably get what you are looking for in any line. As a general rule it is easier to find a dog for good bitework on the working line side of things. However, there are a lot of good show line breeders out there.

I personally am a working line girl all the way, but I acknowledge that there are plenty of nice west german showline dogs around. However, a bad breeder is a bad breeder and they exist in all lines. If your gut is telling you the dogs have bad temperments they probably do.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> lol, not an "East-germany" dog in sight in those pedigrees!
> 
> What I would recommend before you even consider breeders is to take a step back and figure out the TYPE of GSD that you would like. Not what people "warn" you about...but go around to some clubs and get to know the type of dogs that appeal to you, then focus on breeders.
> 
> I think if you were a pet owner it wouldn't really matter--just go with any line and get a stable dog. But it sounds like you are interested in some kind of protection work (not sure if you meant PPD or sport?), so I would research the breed a lot more before you worry about finding a breeder.


i would agree with this. when i got my first GSD from a breeder i didn't even know about different "types" of dogs. when i started learning about the different types of dogs i start to know exactly what i wanted out of a dog. and when i knew exactly what i was looking for-i found an amazing breeder-recomended to me on this forum actually, and i have the most amazing puppy ever


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mudpuppyrx are you in the Niagara Region.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MicheleMarie said:


> and when i knew exactly what i was looking for-i found an amazing breeder-recomended to me on this forum actually, and i have the most amazing puppy ever


No, you have the _second_ most amazing puppy ever. _I_ have the most amazing puppy ever.


----------



## Mudpuppyrx (Sep 9, 2011)

Oops. No. I'm in Western MA. USA. Is someone suggesting a road trip?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Emoore said:


> No, you have the _second_ most amazing puppy ever. _I_ have the most amazing puppy ever.


:tongue:


----------

